# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Apex Test Cyp pics- Real.

## Phenom

Hey bro's, after some help on this "so say" Apex gear i have- Ibelieve it to be fake as i've been to the Apex website and checked it against their pics, and the hologram on the box is different. On the site they refer to it as "our new" security hologram. I'm just wondering if maybe i have some from an old batch or whether it is just fake. Anybody else had any of this or know anything about it? Thanks bro's

----------


## MichaelCC

"Phenom" ask "Maryland_Mcl_Machine" for the help - he is APEX master on this forum  :Smilie:

----------


## stompin

i have some legit apex cyp, it looks identical to your pics mate,
but saying that, it is hard to tell with apex.

----------


## stompin

ive just had a look at mine, it is exactly the same 
lot/exp numbers as yours aswell mate.

Bump 4 more answers.

----------


## Phenom

thanks Mike, Stomp, i'll see if i can talk to MMM. Stompin..., have you used any of yours bro?

----------


## stompin

i used it for my last cycle, and im using it again this cycle bro (same batch)
started 2 days ago. alot of people have different veiws with apex. 

i think it is good sh*t me.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

hi bros sorry i was way for an litle wile have been litle busy but i am back.
well the pictures are litlle blury but they seam fake by the shape of the bottle.please post soem better pics.the holograms have changed and there is no copies with new hologram.there is some copies with the old hologram and the new ones dont have box they are selling only the bottles.

----------


## Phenom

Thanks Stomp. What did you stack it with on your last cycle and how much were you doing just out of intrest? I'm on sus and d-bol now, but i dunno if it might be too much test if i put some cyp into the cycle?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

here it is some fake apex stuff....

----------


## Phenom

ok, i tried again with a shirt over the scanner to try and kill the glare, but the pics are still kinda crappy!

----------


## Phenom

dont know if it helps but my one is exactly 2 inches tall bro.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

bro your bottle shape is kind of father and smaller about stamp cover with that pic i can see nothing dont you have a digital cam?any way your botle shape is wrong

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

yup just check it better is fake bro.from were did you got it?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

the original size and shape bro...

----------


## Phenom

ok bro, here is pics from my sh#tty cam- not much better!

----------


## stompin

> Thanks Stomp. What did you stack it with on your last cycle and how much were you doing just out of intrest? I'm on sus and d-bol now, but i dunno if it might be too much test if i put some cyp into the cycle?


hey bro, no probs

i was only on 500mg PW and that was it. 
i gained really well off it. gained about 14lb's that cycle.
my vails looks exactly the shape of the vail MMM posted aswell.

ive been trying to take a picture of mine for you to compare bro
but my cam is rubbish  :Frown:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well bro with those pics i can only see that its something wrong with your bottle shape but with this new pics less than the others i ould like to se pics of fron batch exp date ect ect

----------


## Phenom

ok bro, i'll try to borrow a better camera today and get some decent pics. And at the same time throw my camera out the window!!!

----------


## Phenom

MMM- check out my first post on this thread bro- the third pic has BN and Exp date on if that helps any?????

----------


## Phenom

> hey bro, no probs
> 
> i was only on 500mg PW and that was it. 
> i gained really well off it. gained about 14lb's that cycle.
> my vails looks exactly the shape of the vail MMM posted aswell.
> 
> ive been trying to take a picture of mine for you to compare bro
> but my cam is rubbish


hey stomp, i still had no joy with the camera, but could you measure the exact height of your vial mate- that's one way i could compare. cheers bro.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

you batch number and expire date are ok bro.the only stranhe thing is the bottle size and yhe way the stamp is glued.try to post better pics please.

----------


## stompin

just measured my vails, from tip to toe there exactly 1inch 7/8s

so 1 8th under 2"s mate

----------


## Phenom

Thanks MMM, i will try my hardest to sort out a new camera and get you some real good pics soon. 

Just off the subject...., for the last 2 weeks i have been on BIONABOL which i built up to 35mg a day and the jar is empty, i was gonna start on 40mg a day DANABOL tomorrow for the next 2 weeks then taper off. This shouldn't be a problem changing orals should it? (i'm also running SUSTANON at 250mg every 3rd day)

thanks bro

----------


## Phenom

Thanks Stomp- mine are like 1" 15/16ths if i'm deadly precise, but i'll keep trying to post a better pic of the sucker!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well bro first of all i need to know what kind of bionabol are you talking about because the only one´s i know are fake or veterinarian...all crap to me.if you are going to do dianabol 40mg its a good dose but dosent make sence doing it for 2 weeks...4 weeks it will be ok.about the sustanon honestly 250mg of of sustanon every 3 days its nothing bro you need to up the dose a litle.

----------


## Phenom

It was Bulgarian Bionabol 5mg little white tabs, i've done the bottle of 100 in 2 weeks thats why i'm switching to the Danabol (thai blue love hearts). I would like to be doing the Sus every 2 days bro, but i had a limited amount of amps this time (16) and was let down big time by my supplier on the Deca - thats how i ended up with the Apex Test Cyp, but i haven't been shooting that because i dont know if its real or not yet. Next cycle i'm going to Greece to get my own gear bro!!!

----------


## Phenom

OK MMM, bro's......, got some new pics sorted- have a quick look at these and see if they aqre any better...................

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

you are good to go bro.those are original...the only thing that i cant check are Orthographic errors because the pic are very blury.box is ok bottles is ok exp date and # number ar ok to.maby you can tell me from wich country you got it and how much did you pay on it.

----------


## Phenom

thanks bro, i got it in the uk, all i know was that it came from a buddy who gets all kinds of gear from Thai Danabols, Bulgarian Bionabols, Iran test E, Paki sus, and Greek Deca among other things from a guy he knows. I paid £** for that 10ml vial if that helps bro?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

you are good to go bro.any way i think that you are taking very small doses.
just lets us know wen you finish your cycle.

----------


## Phenom

ok bro, just one more thing- if i dont manage to get any Deca this week, would it be wise to put 200mg of this test cyp into my 250mg injection of Sustanon every 3 days for the rest of my course (6 weeks) oh and i started the 40mg/day of Danabols today too? Its my 3rd cycle. Thanks brother ;o)

----------

